# Found in attic. W.A.S Bow Plus.Top Tox



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hi

WAS, Bow Plus & Top Tox are all bow shops in the UK.

Wales Archery Specialist was the parent company hence WAS, their shop is at Crick Manor near Newport in Wales (best bow shop in the UK by far).

The sticker only tells me the bow was sold by one of the groups shops but won't help identify it.

It could be an old Border Bow which are still made on Scotland previosly they were called Kings of Kelso if I remember correctly.

WAS has plenty of old bows like yours hanging on their wall and they have been there since I first went there in 1991. 

WAS is a family run business and the whole family are friends of mine.

http://www.walesarchery.co.uk/


----------



## jendon1967 (Aug 18, 2010)

TY Limey,
Very much appreciate the info. Have been on the Walesarchery site but because I don't have a clue what I'm looking for and they don't seem to have a history section I'm struggling to find out the exact make and model. Will keep looking though.
Thanks again.
Jen


----------

